

Wireframing via sketching on tablets - johannesd
http://www.pentotype.com/?hn=1

======
backwardm
This tool looks really great. I'm going to try it out to see if the actual
experience of drawing wireframes is as easy as it looks in the sample videos.
I usually do wireframes for websites I build on paper, which doesn't expose
the dead ends or awkward UI decisions I made like a live wireframe would.

~~~
wkornewald
Thanks, please let me know about your experience: wkornewald@pentotype.com

Note that currently pentotype only supports mobile wireframes, but we're
working on website/desktop/etc. support.

------
guiambros
Dear OP: how many more times will you create pseudo URLs (?hn=x) to bypass
duplicity checking and spam HN? I guess you didn't learn from the first time
[1].

I like PenToType, but really disgusted by your spam tactics. I know it's hard
to get traffic for your startup, but spamming HN is _not_ a solution.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893115](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5893115)

~~~
wkornewald
We posted an Ask HN [1] asking for suggestions what else we could do and one
comment by someone with very high karma suggested that we post again, so we
tried. We didn't ask anyone to upvote. We simply wanted to give this a fair
chance (unlike last time).

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5977771](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5977771)

~~~
sergiotapia
Disregard the nay-sayers. They're just the typical whiner. You have been told
it's greenlight to post again, don't sweat it.

------
beat
I love that it's a live wireframe. Really looking forward to trying this!

